# Gamers in Amsterdam needed



## Followers (May 19, 2002)

We are seeking 2 more AD&D (d20 system)gamers in Amsterdam to play on Sundays. We game in English. If you are interested or have questions, email me... darren@sullivan.net

Thanks,
The 3 of us


----------

